# It does not get more synthetic than this ...



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

I've just managed to finish this slingshots today, I made the carbon fiber scales a year ago, but it was to short for full scales, so i thought i would use it one day ... and that day was today. I think it came out quite well ... it was also my first time working with bolsters and it gave me a lot of frustrations getting all the materials perfectly parallel with one another, but i somehow manged to get them aligned after flat sanding all the parts on a piece of glass, i'm really happy with the final result and the fit is *almost* perfect, a milling machine/12" disc sander in this situation would be most ideal to get perfectly parallel parts.

The bottom base is made from 2mm thick black G10, and the Carbon Fiber and Micarta on top are 7mm thick, so it's nice and chunky considering i normally use 6.35mm thick material, but it's been heavy contoured so it fills the hand well.

I also did something different and hollowed the finger/thumb on a 8" contact wheel, it's definitely an improvement over the chambered edges and i'll be doing this a lot more often ... only if i figured this sooner :bonk:















What do you guys think?


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Well, I think....IT'S FREAKIN AWESOME! :headbang:


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Looks really nice Danny.  Has a sleek and clean look to it. Awesome job.

Tom


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Beautiful....absolutely beautiful. You just keep getting better and better. Your metal work is top of the line and the carbon fiber just adds elegance.

Todd


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Super sweet Danny. Very elegant looking! Nice work!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> Well, I think....IT'S FREAKIN AWESOME! :headbang:


THANKS! :headbang:



> Looks really nice Danny.  Has a sleek and clean look to it. Awesome job.
> 
> Tom


I appreciate that Tom, thanks.



> Beautiful....absolutely beautiful. You just keep getting better and better. Your metal work is top of the line and the carbon fiber just adds elegance.
> 
> Todd


Thanks Todd .. i haven't been making a lot this year, but hopefully i will be able to spend some more time next year and pay more attention to details. Self Criticism is the best way to learn IMO 



> Super sweet Danny. Very elegant looking! Nice work!


Likewise! your frames are absolute jaw droppers ...


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Amazing bit of kit this, just amazing.

Big improvement using that larger contact wheel too. Looks like you found the perfect profile.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Stunning mate!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

:imslow:


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Another little beauty!! It's almost enough to make me want a PFS!!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

That is sick!! It is FAWSOME!! (Not just awesome) that is an automatic entry for SOTM for sure. You are one talented individual man.

Be well,
SF


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> Amazing bit of kit this, just amazing.
> 
> Big improvement using that larger contact wheel too. Looks like you found the perfect profile.


Thanks Dan, using the large radius wheel certainly makes a huge difference. 



> Stunning mate!


Thanks for dropping by man.



> :imslow:


 :yeahthat:



> Another little beauty!! It's almost enough to make me want a PFS!!


Thanks! PFS variants are interesting to shoot with, it's a love and hate relationship ... you either hate it, or love it.  Give it a try!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> That is sick!! It is FAWSOME!! (Not just awesome) that is an automatic entry for SOTM for sure. You are one talented individual man.
> 
> Be well,
> SF


I appreciate that SF, thanks.


----------



## IanW (Oct 31, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## keramos (Nov 15, 2013)

Very nice, elegant and comfortable. A good looking slingshot indeed.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

That looks great Danny, you nailed it bud.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Absolutely stunning, thanks for showing us.


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

The precision and clearness of your work is awesome, as always









Cheers, Tom


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

:bowdown: Great work -- and totally professional grade!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Always top drawer from you Danny. Always such clean lines and pleasing to the eye. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Very nice looking piece of work you did there Sir.

Seems a pity that I am more into larger shooters though.

Cheers Allan


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

I can believe thats handmade! WOW!


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

AWESOME CRAFTSMANSHIP&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.BEAUTIFUL COMPOSITION!!!!!


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

This reminds me of an ax for some reason. Well anyway, you've got great skills.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> Awesome!






> Very nice, elegant and comfortable. A good looking slingshot indeed.


No point in looks if it doesn't work as it's suppose to ... 



> That looks great Danny, you nailed it bud.


Thanks for dropping by B.



> Absolutely stunning, thanks for showing us.


No problem man, i'm glad people like it.



> The precision and clearness of your work is awesome, as always
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Means a lot coming from you Tom, your work is outstanding also!



> :bowdown: Great work -- and totally professional grade!


Hey man, long time no talk, thanks 



> Always top drawer from you Danny. Always such clean lines and pleasing to the eye. Thanks for sharing.


I try to be as consistent as possible, i appreciate the comment.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> Very nice looking piece of work you did there Sir.
> 
> Seems a pity that I am more into larger shooters though.
> 
> Cheers Allan


Thanks Allan, larger frames are in the works at the moment ... i'm just being lazy. 



> I can believe thats handmade! WOW!


 :king:



> AWESOME CRAFTSMANSHIP&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.BEAUTIFUL COMPOSITION!!!!!


Thanks! setting everything up for the photos is half the challenge .. it's fun though. :violin:



> This reminds me of an ax for some reason. Well anyway, you've got great skills.


Quite a few members seem to think also (including me) ... i personally like to call it a tacticalspoon feature.


----------



## Craig Lockwood (Oct 29, 2013)

Whoa! Neat blend of carbon fiber and metal.

CL


----------



## NoForkHit (Jul 26, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## JJH (Oct 2, 2013)

I have promised myself that one day I will own one of your SS now I know what design great work man


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Another work of excellence.

I like the scalloping. By appearance, it would seem to make the catty more comfortable.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Top Class that fella real nice work ATB Phil.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Super nice! I love the look! Very polished and modern  Nice pictures too!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

a noter MASTERPEEEEEEEECE !

"Taxido" style u rock !


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 7, 2013)

Lovely workmanship Danny. Not meaning to distract from your obvious personal engineering / machinist skills, but I wonder if slingshots in general are evolving into objects of design / exotic materials over basic function, as per Dgui's original 1/8" ply PFS version for example ? I noticed in your post that you never mentioned banding this beauty up and shooting it. Perhaps this will be done later ? Some modern handmade custom knives are also perhaps following this route. Costing around $400, it is doubtful that they will last as long as the well worn one in the designer's Grandfather's pocket. No personal attack on you intender Danny, and I would love to own this particular shooter that you have produced. Just my take


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Friggin' fantabulous Danny!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That looks so good!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> Lovely workmanship Danny. Not meaning to distract from your obvious personal engineering / machinist skills, but I wonder if slingshots in general are evolving into objects of design / exotic materials over basic function, as per Dgui's original 1/8" ply PFS version for example ? I noticed in your post that you never mentioned banding this beauty up and shooting it. Perhaps this will be done later ? Some modern handmade custom knives are also perhaps following this route. Costing around $400, it is doubtful that they will last as long as the well worn one in the designer's Grandfather's pocket. No personal attack on you intender Danny, and I would love to own this particular shooter that you have produced. Just my take


I think it really depends on how you look at slingshots ... at the end of the day, slingshots are slingshots no matter how much time and material you end up spending on it. I personally really enjoy it when people actually use my slingshots rather than it collecting dust somewhere ... the reason i don't put bands on these shooters is because they are currently for sale or have been already sold. Thanks


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 7, 2013)

Danny0663 said:


> > Lovely workmanship Danny. Not meaning to distract from your obvious personal engineering / machinist skills, but I wonder if slingshots in general are evolving into objects of design / exotic materials over basic function, as per Dgui's original 1/8" ply PFS version for example ? I noticed in your post that you never mentioned banding this beauty up and shooting it. Perhaps this will be done later ? Some modern handmade custom knives are also perhaps following this route. Costing around $400, it is doubtful that they will last as long as the well worn one in the designer's Grandfather's pocket. No personal attack on you intender Danny, and I would love to own this particular shooter that you have produced. Just my take
> 
> 
> I think it really depends on how you look at slingshots ... at the end of the day, slingshots are slingshots no matter how much time and material you end up spending on it. I personally really enjoy it when people actually use my slingshots rather than it collecting dust somewhere ... the reason i don't put bands on these shooters is because they are currently for sale or have been already sold. Thanks


That's as I thought. You really enjoy when people actually use your slingshots rather than them collecting dust. Fair comment Danny. I just ask again, are your highly engineered PFS creations more accurate than the basic multiplex PFS version that Dgui invented ?


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> I just ask again, are your highly engineered PFS creations more accurate than the basic multiplex PFS version that Dgui invented ?


I don't think it's engineered at all .. i just have some fancy material bolted onto the main frame. but to answer your question, it just comes down to the shooter's preference and skill level. If i tried to compete with Darrel in a shooting competition with my slingshot, i would be left in the dust ... lol


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> Whoa! Neat blend of carbon fiber and metal.
> 
> CL


Thanks CL, i quite like the combination also. 



> I have promised myself that one day I will own one of your SS now I know what design great work man


Awesome ! you might have a chance in winning one soon .. i'll be doing a giveaway in a couple of weeks.



> Another work of excellence.
> 
> I like the scalloping. By appearance, it would seem to make the catty more comfortable.


Thanks Ray It's definitely a lot more comfortable compared to rounded edges. I've got small/med sized hands and it fits my index and thumb really well.



> Super nice! I love the look! Very polished and modern  Nice pictures too!


I like using modern materials .. it's interesting to work with.


----------



## jimmycg (Mar 26, 2013)

Thats beautiful so advanced for your age, what am I saying make that any age!


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

crazy cool skills! Another league entirely that thing will still be about when the cockroaches rule dude!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Very smooth contours. I like it! Nice work.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow very nice Danny. :thumbsup:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't know what to add other then "amazing, great work..". Others said that already... 

Stunning! Your work is always on the top.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

That's incredible.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

An AMAZING and FLAWLESS work!!!

That design is DELICIOUS, with those scalloped fork tips.

Perfect execution!!!

You're the MASTER of heavy metal!!!!!! :headbang:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> Thats beautiful so advanced for your age, what am I saying make that any age!


Thanks Jim. Hah! 



> Very smooth contours. I like it! Nice work.


Thank you for noticing .. i tried to incorporate aggressive lines (base frame) with smooth contours (handles) ... i think it came out good, i have some other ideas in my mind that i want to test out. Should be interesting ... 



> Wow very nice Danny. :thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> BC-Slinger


I appreciate that BC.



> I don't know what to add other then "amazing, great work..". Others said that already...
> 
> Stunning! Your work is always on the top.


Thank you.



> That's incredible.






> An AMAZING and FLAWLESS work!!!
> 
> That design is DELICIOUS, with those scalloped fork tips.
> 
> ...


Thanks Q! :headbang:


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Simply outstanding!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow flawless work as always, looks fantastic :thumbsup:


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

INCREDIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## matthiasdaues (Aug 16, 2013)

Beautiful slingshot. Thanks for sharing.

Cheers, M. :wave:


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> Simply outstanding!


Thank you!



> Wow flawless work as always, looks fantastic :thumbsup:






> INCREDIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Yago.



> Beautiful slingshot. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Cheers, M. :wave:


No problem man, i'm glad that you like it.


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Beautiful masterpiece


----------

